# Optus SIM only plan with 1 month free



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

Better than the momentum deal, for a few more days only, 12 month SIM only plan.

Optus - 20% off + 1 Month Free $45/ $55/ $65 SIM Only Plans - $33/30GB Data, $40/50GB Data, $57/80GB Data - 12 Month Contract

Massive 30Gb data for $33 a month, new customers only, easy to switch from Telstra/Vodafone, NMVO, etc.

https://www.optus.com.au/shop/mobile/phones/sim-only


----------

